# size matters



## dcarch (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello all, New here.

1. Where do I go to find the exact metal stud dimensions?

2. I need to build a wall 24' high, what size studs do I use? and what about spacing?

Thanks for helping

dcarch


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Your supplier can provide you with a handbook from the manufacturer with all info you seek or online, try Dietrich(sp?). Also USG.com has online handbook. Better check the specs as they'll take precedent(?) over whatever you find in other sources. Or check with codes officer to ensure you only build it once.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Find a supplier who makes their own, like I use, or go to the drywall yardhouse and pay for a custom order.


----------

